# Haydn cello concerto no. 1 in C



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

With over 100 symphonies, Haydn could have written more cello concertos. I am particularly fond of the 3rd movement of the cello concerto in C. Very energetic, quick, passion and deep. I am wondering what cellist can convey such motive. Can anyone recommend a good recording?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Two fine performances:

HIP: Christopher Coin, Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music

non-HIP: Rostropovich, Benjamin Britten, English Chamber Orchestra

Happy listening!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As an aside, it's hard to believe this great concerto wasn't discovered until 1951!

In my opinion, it is so much better than the Second Cello Concerto in D Major.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This is one of my favorite cello concertos in the whole repertoire for that instrument. A truly great piece of work.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mstislav Rostropovitsj would be my first choice, closely followed by: Gautier Capuçon.

Enjoy.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Definitely Steven Isserlis with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe conducted by Sir Roger Norrington. With Steven's beautiful rich tone, can't go wrong!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Two fine performances:
> 
> HIP: Christopher Coin, Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music
> 
> ...


Thanks. Forgive my ignorance, what is HIP?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2016)

pcnog11 said:


> Thanks. Forgive my ignorance, what is HIP?


"Historically Informed Performance" refers to taking into consideration the musical practices and instruments of the period as well as the intentions of the composer. Period instruments make older music sound quite different than if it is played on modern instruments. And other performance practices such as the size of the orchestra and methods of playing also make a big difference in the sound. There is no right or wrong. Whichever you prefer is okay.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> Thanks. Forgive my ignorance, what is HIP?


It stands for Historically Informed Performance. It means the players use gut strings, play trills from the upper note and use minimal vibrato in an attempt to get closer to the way the music was performed in Haydn's time. The Hogwood performance does these things. The Britten essentially does not.

It's fun comparing the differences, one performance against the other, the "stylish" way vs. the "modern" way.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Another recommendation:
Heinrich Schiff
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

hpowders said:


> It stands for Historically Informed Performance. It means the players use gut strings, play trills from the upper note and use minimal vibrato in an attempt to get closer to the way the music was performed in Haydn's time. The Hogwood performance does these things. The Britten essentially does not. It's fun comparing the differences, one performance against the other.
> 
> The other performance pretty much plays it the modern way.


I didn't know that either. Thank you!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Judith said:


> I didn't know that either. Thank you!


Glad to help. Hopefully none of us will ever need a HIP replacement operation!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Judith said:


> Definitely Steven Isserlis with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe conducted by Sir Roger Norrington. With Steven's beautiful rich tone, can't go wrong!


You can count my vote too for this performance


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For me, the Coin/Hogwood recording is HIP perfection.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Judith said:


> I didn't know that either. Thank you!


Thanks for the education.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> You can count my vote too for this performance


Saw Steven twice and met him borh times. Lovely person, really nice!!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> For me, the Coin/Hogwood recording is HIP perfection.


I agree entirely.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

shadowdancer said:


> Another recommendation:
> Heinrich Schiff
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


Very fine indeed.......................


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a couple of older recordings of the Haydn
Rostropovich/Britten with the ECO
Du Pre/Barenboim with the ECO
The Rostropovich would get my vote it is a bit less intense but it is beautifully played


----------

